# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Jungle?

## RiftKnight

Something I have never tried drawing on a map before is jungle, and I'm really not sure how to convey the density of one along with a unique tree type. Does anyone have any suggestions of examples?

----------


## Hai-Etlik

That rather depends on the rest of your symbology.  Consider if the distinction between jungles and other kinds of forests is important; if so, what about other distinctions between forests like temperate and boreal/taiga?

Take a look at this map I made of Britannia from the Ultima games.



I represented forests as collections of tree symbols, and for jungle I just took the broadleaf tree symbol and mixed it with palm trees.  There's a little down in the southwest.

----------


## RobA

There are a variety of ways.

On my Ascadia map http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...-Fantasy-World I interspersed different tree types, and changed to shading/colour to represent the various forrested areas (coniferous, deciduous, and jungle).

If you are NOT using individual tree icons then it would be a bit trickier...

-Rob A>

----------


## RiftKnight

> There are a variety of ways.
> 
> On my Ascadia map http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...-Fantasy-World I interspersed different tree types, and changed to shading/colour to represent the various forrested areas (coniferous, deciduous, and jungle).
> 
> If you are NOT using individual tree icons then it would be a bit trickier...
> 
> -Rob A>


Ah, I see. Yeah, I like what you've done with your jungle. I do my maps hand drawn, so it might be a little trickier for me to get that effect, but I feel like I at least have a starting point now. Thanks!

----------


## Jaxilon

When you say by hand do you mean on paper or within the software? I do all my stuff by hand plus I use some of the effects, blurs and whatnots to quickly update certain things.

I had some jungle in my Elechos commission that might generate some other ideas for you. If you are just drawing it by hand with say a pencil then you probably just have to draw a lot more vine type stuff to fill the area in more thickly.

----------


## RiftKnight

Yeah, I ment by hand on a bit of paper with a pencil. Thanks for the link!

----------

